# Disney Hidden Worlds



## swebb0310

Anyone else playing this? I have it on my iPad/iPhone. There's a point where having friends playing helps. If you haven't played yet, it's fun. And mindless. I recommend it. 

My game ID for hidden worlds is sw0310
My game center ID is saraw0310


----------



## kansasdisneygal

I am. My game ID is Jwondra


----------



## SMAbney

My game ID is StephanieA. Send me an invite!


----------



## SMAbney

I found on another site that you need to use Game Center to add friends so my Game Center ID is !-<Stephanopolis>-! I appreciate all friend invites!


----------



## ot150

I will try to add some disney friends for hidden worlds, but has anyone else had problems with it crashing and then losing your energy? Frustrating.


----------



## turkey1031

Me too. My id is Turkey1031


----------



## turkey1031

I don't understand why the people who's friend requests I've accepted doesn't show up on the friends list.


----------



## Modisatte

You can add me as well. My ID is Modisatte
Thanks.


----------



## disneybound08

Add me as well - my game Id is disneybound08. I also have trouble viewing friends from within the game community. The only friends that I seem to be able to send things to, or receive things from are people who I am also facebook friends with. Anyone else found a solution for this problem?


----------



## GigglesBee

I would love some friends - Game ID is GigglesFL


----------



## wiigirl




----------



## mytripsandraces

I'm George5S.


----------



## GS for life

Mine is ~scout mom~. I have no idea how to add friends but I need that gift box thing.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mytripsandraces

Someone has added me, but I still can't send them gifts.  It's only letting me send gifts if I log in through facebook.  Does anyone else have that issue?


----------



## disneybound08

mytripsandraces said:


> Someone has added me, but I still can't send them gifts.  It's only letting me send gifts if I log in through facebook.  Does anyone else have that issue?


Same thing, I can only give and receive gift ink through Facebook friends, Very frustrating as I only have two friends on Facebook that play and I need 6 ink to open the Little Mermaid section.


----------



## Richelle10

I'm playing too. My GameCentre ID is ladyrichelle10


----------



## GS for life

Anyone had luck adding Game Center friends?  I haven't and am stuck before Aladdin.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## TubbyBeagle

I'm playing too, game ID is TubbyBeagle.


----------



## kathleena

My ID is nkathleena.   If anyone wants to FB friend, send me a PM and we can exchange names.


----------



## kathyk2

I love this game I'm almost finished with Beauty and the beast. Send me a PM so I can add you on Facebook.


----------



## swebb0310

GS for life said:


> Anyone had luck adding Game Center friends?  I haven't and am stuck before Aladdin.  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


Try adding Game Center friends in the game center app?


----------



## Autummred

My ID is 4645050


----------



## GS for life

swebb0310 said:


> Try adding Game Center friends in the game center app?


i 

I was able to accept friends but they have disappeared . I really do send gifts if I only could.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## scchristo

Me too! Game Center ID - scchristo


----------



## howbeth2004

my game ID is: howbeth2004  add me, I'm new and need game friends!!


----------



## winner8091

My gamecenter ID is mDanii


----------



## danny0420

danny0420
Please friend tks!


----------



## KCline29

My ID is madjewel972 please add me.


----------



## DrZoidberg

Im DrZoidberg42


----------



## LilyPad95

My Disney Hidden World ID is LalahAli, and I would love some friends! Also if anyone could let me know how to get some Gift Ink that would be great!


----------



## LilyPad95

Add me, LalahAli


----------



## Tigger802

Add me too!
Game ID - Skannew
Game Center - pokerfanatic802
Thanks!


----------



## flaire1016

Is anyone else having problems receiving gift ink in the last few days? my ID is flaire1016


----------



## Xpunkgrlx

Game Center id is xpunkgrlx


----------



## LilyPad95

Yah, I have that issue too. It won't even show all the friends I do have. Anyone one know why?


----------



## LilyPad95

Me neither! Someone help!


----------



## Stehfee

Add me too! 
Game AND game center ID are Stehfee

I'm obsessed with this game =]


----------



## danny0420

disneybound08 said:


> Add me as well - my game Id is disneybound08. I also have trouble viewing friends from within the game community. The only friends that I seem to be able to send things to, or receive things from are people who I am also facebook friends with. Anyone else found a solution for this problem?



I've had the same issue. Can't understand why.


----------



## jennafaye

jennafaye


----------



## Nivaya

Hopefully they'll fix the gift ink issue soon, I need a ton of it to unlock The Little Mermaid  

Make game ID is Nivaya, if anyone wants to add me <3


----------



## Mulan64

Mulan64


----------



## Mulan64

I receive messages that anonymous has sent me xp points.  When I accept it goes away but I don't see anything added     Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## SnowWhiteLove1987

Been trying to unlock Aladdin.. And upgrade levels but unable to receive Gift Ink anywhere...can anyone please help?


----------



## jmfan001

Game Center:  jmfan001
Game ID: puggles


----------



## DetroitDisney

My gamecenter 
Please add me as well!


----------



## redoctober25

After much frustration I broke down and used a christmas gift card towards a small amount of gems.  Promised myself only to use them to unlock new worlds but we will see how that goes.  So far, I have only been able to get xp and imagination ink from "community" added random players.  

**HIT MY LIMIT ON FRIENDS**
GameCenter ID redacted until further notice


----------



## shelly13498

Please add me. My id is Buster.


----------



## mamagoblin

Please add me my id is mertle 
My Game Center I'd is mertle97 add me please.


----------



## Tigger802

Please add my fiancé too 

Game Center:  DisneyPrincess802

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## DisneyNurse19

mytripsandraces said:


> Someone has added me, but I still can't send them gifts.  It's only letting me send gifts if I log in through facebook.  Does anyone else have that issue?



Yes i do, my friends from Facebook all have names but i have two others who only have a number and i can't ask or send them anything.


----------



## DisneyNurse19

Can anyone tell me how to add friends who i am not friends with on Facebook? Also what is this Game Center and is it only for Apple?


----------



## mamagoblin

Please add me my id is mertle. Thanks


----------



## kansasdisneygal

Frustrated. I add a ton of people everyday as "Friends" but I don't see them anywhere?? I see only the three people I am Facebook friends with. Anyone have a solution for this??


----------



## irwins

Looking for friends. Game center is yankee0301 My game ID is yankee0301 . Send me invite.


Just learned to have friends in Hidden Worlds you have to add me to your Game Center friends. Yankee0301

Thanks!


----------



## mytripsandraces

kansasdisneygal said:


> Frustrated. I add a ton of people everyday as "Friends" but I don't see them anywhere?? I see only the three people I am Facebook friends with. Anyone have a solution for this??



I was having the same trouble.  See if this helps you:

Go into the Message Center and tap the "Invites" tab.  Tap the Game Center tab and log in.  That should bring everyone in.  If you're already logged in, then it wasn't the same problem I was having.


----------



## Cobern

Add me through Game Center. ::cobern::


----------



## leowens

You can add me too! My player ID is Leo0611 and my game center is Leowens. I'll be adding some of you!!


----------



## SadStitch

Need more friends to help unlock little mermaid!  Add mwe my username is Exp626


----------



## Mickey14516

Please add me 
Game Id is Ldinep
Game center is Jema Moda

Need gift ink and will gladly send you some also.


----------



## brookover

dmb_44067


----------



## kgodfrey8124

Please add me...

Game Center ID: kim8124


----------



## Nedde256

Please add me too. Game ID: Nedde256


----------



## kb16

Could anyone instruct me as to how I find my game name?  Thank you


----------



## Nedde256

kb16 said:


> Could anyone instruct me as to how I find my game name?  Thank you



If your playing the App you have to click the button friends. There is the button "Invites", the left one. Then click on Community below "Invites".


----------



## Reb23

Please add me as well.  Game ID: REB2388


----------



## javamom

Ok I think I figured this thing out.

To add people from the Game Center (with Play IDs), you have to be playing the game through the mobile app.  When the Message Center comes up, click the Community tab.  You can change your own ID from the reassigned one, to something that you like.  Then next to that you will see an ADD button.  Type in the other person's Play ID and press the add button.  

I have not been able to determine if they show up on your ribbon yet.

Friends added through FB, show up almost immediately though.


----------



## jmajs

I'm jmajs2202 and need Disney Hidden Worlds neighbors.  Thanks.  Daily player and gifter!


----------



## JalenJade

game ID JalenJade for me. I'm on a few times a day.

gamecenter: TheJadeGeek


----------



## amcorey

Looking for friends. I am newly addicted and am on all the time. LOL

My ID is: amcorey


----------



## KanadianAngel315

Add me! I play daily. Thanks! 

KanadianAngel315


----------



## Orjuwan

Please add me
ID game and gamecenter ID is Orjuwan
In need of Gift Ink 
I'm new at this so I don't know how to work it


----------



## turkey1031

I'm so glad they fixed the bug with sending gifts to community friends. The game is now playable again.


----------



## Nanza

Hey guys! I play daily and gift back every chance I get. Add me especially if you need gift ink! game id: nanza


----------



## OnePrincessMom

My game ID is 122461, please add me!!


----------



## turkey1031

What's the point of energy ink? It's not the same as the energy fuel. I can't find anyway to use it. My inventory says I have 50/50.


----------



## Jennak

add me too. I play everyday. My game ID is Jennak.


----------



## turkey1031

turkey1031 said:


> What's the point of energy ink? It's not the same as the energy fuel. I can't find anyway to use it. My inventory says I have 50/50.


Never mind. No idea why it took me that long to figure it out.


----------



## OnePrincessMom

Does anyone else have this problem when playing on a iPhone?  When I try to request gift ink, the bottom of the screen is cut off and I can't scroll down.  So, I can't send the request.  That is not fun because you need gift ink for everything!


----------



## Rcupp1029

I'm having trouble finishing quests because none of my facebook friends play this. Please add me from the Game Center, or through the game. My ID for both is erer1029. Thank you! I play daily and will respond to any requests for gifts.


----------



## jennafaye

jennafaye


----------



## tiggylove

I play every day and reply to all requests.

Please add me as a friend. Game I'd is. Tiggylove


----------



## Maiasatara

First - anyone looking for gift trading friends my Username in the game is Maiasatara. I hate bugging FB friends, as I'm sure you do, but I'm happy to gift away; it's never a bother!

On to the problem. So please tell me this is not Disney's attempt to scam people playing to spend large amounts of money. I love Disney and it would break my heart. There are MANY alleged bugs in the program all to do with "filling" or "receiving" items required to continue. I came here and then within the game friended 8 ppl who requested friends - only one responded. I requested gift ink and the player graciously sent it; twice. Yet I didn't get any. When accepting gifts, the click box changed from "accept" (for XP and Energy Ink") to "Send" for the Gift Ink, saying send some in return! One assumes that means I accept your gift and ALSO send you one in return." They are actually tricking me into sending WITHOUT accepting??? So I will be forced to pay money because I'm so frustrated? Like Candy Crush? I've been to Disney a dozen times. I love it but they have enough of my money. These bugs need to be fixed.


----------



## kpapiezjhbk7211

Add me jhbk7211. I'm addicted to this game!


----------



## iullrich

Add me, 
game ID is iullrich
and Gamecenter is ulli265


----------



## SultanPprShkr

gameID is sultanjimm
play daily and i'm *almost bored* cuz they need more lands. lol. i'm almost done with Brave.


----------



## Nivaya

Don't worry, there's the nighttime levels of Beauty and the Beast next - and then after that you'll know the frustration trying to get Sunshine Ink, too!


----------



## SultanPprShkr

Nivaya said:


> Don't worry, there's the nighttime levels of Beauty and the Beast next - and then after that you'll know the frustration trying to get Sunshine Ink, too!



lol! yay... /sarcasm


----------



## Brygida

Okay. So I see all your ids in this post. I tried going to message center, invites, community and I tried to add your ids and none have worked. Where do I put in your ids?


----------



## Brygida

swebb0310 said:


> Anyone else playing this? I have it on my iPad/iPhone. There's a point where having friends playing helps. If you haven't played yet, it's fun. And mindless. I recommend it.
> 
> My game ID for hidden worlds is sw0310
> My game center ID is saraw0310



I tried to add you. It sent you an invite. Plz send gift ink. 

2 people have sent me gift ink, but it hasn't shown up in my inventory. 

Game seems to have issues with friends and gifts. Am trying to play free, but don't know if that is possible for long. Game I'd is Brygida


----------



## Brygida

Brygida said:


> Okay. So I see all your ids in this post. I tried going to message center, invites, community and I tried to add your ids and none have worked. Where do I put in your ids?



I put in a couple of ids and even though I got an error message, you are now friends!  There seems to be about a day delay in getting your added friends to your list. This is thru community tab.


----------



## Brygida

iullrich said:


> Add me,
> game ID is iullrich
> and Gamecenter is ulli265



I did add you and it worked!  Thanks for the stuff. GameId Brygida


----------



## Brygida

OnePrincessMom said:


> My game ID is 122461, please add me!!



I added you!  Thanks for gifts. I sent you gifts too. I can't tell if the gifting is working. I have no evidence that it is. 

Gameid Brygida


----------



## TaylorRaelor

Add me! My ID: TaylorRaelor

I need gift ink. I read in another post that you can only get gift ink from facebook friends? I am hoping this isn't true because I only have 1 facebook friend that plays the game. I send gifts but I am not sure if they go through or not. Also when I go to send gifts I can only select a few people to send them to. I haven't figured out how to send gift ink yet either. Anyone know how?


----------



## Hndacrewd

My game ID is Hndacrewd. Please help me out and friend me in the game!


----------



## Autumnaleaf

I need friends for ink.  Please add me..player I'd:  Autumnaleaf
  Thank you


----------



## Caucus Racer

Add me, too!! I'm ridiculously frustrated with the lack of gift ink, even though people are sending it- I never receive it!!

Game ID is Melaniesiphone

I play daily and always send requested items (whether or not they get to where they're supposed to go, well, that's another story )


----------



## Stasia0219

Please add me, my ID is Stasia0219.  I always gift and send requested items!  Thanks!


----------



## Kmartinez102

I am playing this game and would like new friends to play with. 

My user name is kmartinez10289

If you want to add me to play on FB just send me a message!


----------



## Murray2Smith

My id is: DeeDee2014
I play almost daily
Thanks


----------



## MadamMcgee

Add me my if is MadamMcgee


----------



## Brygida

GS for life said:


> Anyone had luck adding Game Center friends?  I haven't and am stuck before Aladdin.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Add the people from this DISBoards through the Community tab.  It will say it has not worked, but it does.  Updates are not instantaneous, but within a 1/2 day you should have everyone from here as friends.  My Hidden Worlds ID is Brygida.

Yes.  You can't get to Aladdin without friends.


----------



## Brygida

TaylorRaelor said:


> Add me! My ID: TaylorRaelor
> 
> I need gift ink. I read in another post that you can only get gift ink from facebook friends? I am hoping this isn't true because I only have 1 facebook friend that plays the game. I send gifts but I am not sure if they go through or not. Also when I go to send gifts I can only select a few people to send them to. I haven't figured out how to send gift ink yet either. Anyone know how?



I added you TaylogRaelor.  I send you gift ink whenever you request it.  You are my "Community" tab friend, not through Facebook, and it is working.

The Hidden Worlds friends functionality does seem to have some bugs in it.  Once you have friends, then when they send you reqests, you can just ACCEPT it.  That seems to work well.  I get enough requests now, that I don't bother sending unless someone asks for what they need.

If you need something, then there is usually an ASK button/bubble, where you can ASK everyone on your friend list for something.  This does sometimes seem to limit which friends you can ask.  I have not figured out if it is limited to 1 ASK a day? Or you can ASK only if the person is playing?  Don't know.  There are no instructions or help with the game to tell you the rules.


----------



## Brygida

Stasia0219 said:


> Please add me, my ID is Stasia0219.  I always gift and send requested items!  Thanks!



I added you!


----------



## Brygida

Autumnaleaf said:


> I need friends for ink.  Please add me..player I'd:  Autumnaleaf
> Thank you



I added you.


----------



## Lilistas

Please add me.

PlayId9854143


----------



## Slugabed

Thanks to all the folks on here who have sent me gift ink recently!

I also noticed when crafting energy that you can craft gift ink if you're desperate. If you go in the supplies tab of crafting, you'll see that you can make gift ink. 

It takes a lot of supplies, but it can be done.


----------



## duffterry

My daughter and I both play Hidden Worlds.  Anyone who would like to add us, our id's are Terry3 and Lecia8. 

Anyone notice that they change the amount of gems needed to purchase energy? On my daughter's account you can get 90 energy for 18 gems. However, on my account it cost 78 gems when yesterday is was only 32 gems. Anyone know what is going on?

Also, does anyone know what the XP is for. I have so much and don't know what it's good for. 

Please everyone add me so I can exchange gifts with you. I need 10 gift inks to open up Brave!!

Thank you!


----------



## lovelygirl1975

Please feel free to add me.  My Game Center ID is Lovelygirl1975.    You can also pm me for a FB add.


----------



## duffterry

Slugabed said:


> Thanks to all the folks on here who have sent me gift ink recently!
> 
> I also noticed when crafting energy that you can craft gift ink if you're desperate. If you go in the supplies tab of crafting, you'll see that you can make gift ink.
> 
> It takes a lot of supplies, but it can be done.



I just crafted some.  It takes 10 hours or you can pay 60 gems. Wow!


----------



## turkey1031

Can you get more than 45 energy? I would have thought leveling up would give me more energy.


----------



## jgrabowski87

SMAbney said:


> I found on another site that you need to use Game Center to add friends so my Game Center ID is !-<Stephanopolis>-! I appreciate all friend invites!



Are the exclamation points and dashes included in your ID?

Also who's the maker of the Game Center app and can I purchase it in the Google play store? I normally play hidden worlds on my Acer tablet

My hidden worlds ID is Jazmine111687 please add me!


----------



## Nikkinew81

Hi All

Completely obsessed with Disney Hidden Worlds!  

Please add my id is Nikkinew81

Many Thanks xx


----------



## BelleBeautyandtheBeast

I added some of you, then it told me I had reached my limit for the day.

I just changed my community game ID to BelleBeautyandtheBeast from the generic one that was assigned to me.

Thank you to all who have helped me


----------



## dearinggirl

I already have many of you as my friends, but if anyone wants to add me, my ID is Florafauna.

Thanks to all of you that have been such great help so far!!!


----------



## pinkorchid

Hey everyone...love this game, so much fun.  Please add me, I have 2 game ids right now. Game Id: pinkorchid (play everyday, multiple times per day and will send and return gifts) and bleueorchid play about once a week on this one but I will fulfill any requests that you send me when I play.  

Thanks to those who I have already added and have fulfilled my requests...disneybound08 and turkey1031...you rock!


----------



## maddy2690

I definitely made an account on here just for this haha!
Add me! maddy2690 I try to play at LEAST once a day


----------



## KPlesh

Please add me too!  I can't seem to change my ID on my iPad, it keeps freezing 


Game ID - PlayId11457566
GameCenter ID - kplesh

I play multiple times a day, and will always send you gifts or ink or whatever you need!


----------



## jpulzoni

Hey add me my PlayID is 66881  thanks


----------



## Aidan's Mommy

Hello! I am playing too and play every day. Please add me! My ID is PlayId21832.


----------



## Tazeq

hi, 

I play every day and would love to have more friends join me!  My PlayID is 59570

thanks in advance, and I hope to 'see' you in the game!

Candy


----------



## Bethpremier

Hey guys!

Im stuck and completely oblivious to how you earn paper lanterns.  I need one to complete a quest and I have no idea how to "locate them".  It keeps telling me to revisit mastery levels but I dont know what that means.


----------



## Boullie

feel free to add me too!
userid: Boullie


----------



## Sallimander

I wonder if anyone else has this problem... In the beauty and the beast nighttime world there is a quest to find Maurice; I've gathered the needed supplies (that took quite awhile) and now it says to select the discover button to find Maurice...but there is no button to be found! Has anyone else experienced this & found a solution?


----------



## npierce25

Add me nala625 !


----------



## Toady82

Please feel free to add me, username : Toady


----------



## Seb13

Bethpremier said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Im stuck and completely oblivious to how you earn paper lanterns.  I need one to complete a quest and I have no idea how to "locate them".  It keeps telling me to revisit mastery levels but I dont know what that means.



Paper lanterns are earns each time you achieve a mastery star on the new night scenes.


----------



## Seb13

I'm having this issue too. Seems like there's nothing we can do... I hate being stuck


----------



## Seb13

Seb13 said:


> I'm having this issue too. Seems like there's nothing we can do... I hate being stuck


In regards to not being able to "discover" Maurice, I mean....


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

I caved and started playing last week. Curently at lvl 18, hourly player (for real). Feel free to add me, game ID is strife

And I had to look up on the playdom site where to claim the energy inks people send you. For those that don't know, it's under inventory, and you can have a max of 15 piled up. Also, there is a limit to how much energy you can use per day (although you can get around that limit if you play both mobile and facebook)

I'll get around to adding people as soon as I'm done crafting up stuff


----------



## Aryn

I can't find paper lanterns! I have found Maurice so all the night levels are gone How am I supposed to get 4 paper lanterns to open Tangled?

I must be missing something, can anyone give me a heads up?

Thanks


----------



## LAlawMedMBA

Several people want to know how to earn Paper Lanterns.  About two weeks ago, Beauty and the Beast added 9 new scenes.  Every time you complete a star mastery in any of these new scenes, you are awarded a Paper Lantern.  Thus, you can earn about 45 Paper Lanterns, since you can earn up to 5 mastery stars for each of the 9 new scenes.


----------



## LAlawMedMBA

How to earn Paper Lanterns: About two weeks ago, Beauty and the Beast added 9 new scenes. Every time you complete a star mastery in any of these new scenes, you are awarded a Paper Lantern. Thus, you can earn about 45 Paper Lanterns, since you can earn up to 5 mastery stars for each of the 9 new scenes.


----------



## LAlawMedMBA

There may be a bug in the Find Maurice quest, but I found Maurice at or near the point at which I completed all of the new Beauty and the Beast night scenes.  When I found Maurice, I hit a ceiling at Level 39, since I've reached 5-star mastery on every scene, completed all quests, and currently have nothing left to do until new scenes or quests are added.


----------



## Aryn

LAlawMedMBA said:


> How to earn Paper Lanterns: About two weeks ago, Beauty and the Beast added 9 new scenes. Every time you complete a star mastery in any of these new scenes, you are awarded a Paper Lantern. Thus, you can earn about 45 Paper Lanterns, since you can earn up to 5 mastery stars for each of the 9 new scenes.




This is my problem, those 9 quests in beauty and the beast no longer show up for me! I have a new quest for tangled that needs 4 paper lanterns and I have no way to get them.


----------



## Diva of Dragons

These are the scenes that give paper lanterns with each star.  If you have just started the night time Tangled, you need to get the lanterns from Beauty and the Beast to get started.

*Beauty and the Beast*
Snowman
Den
Bookshelf
Favorite Part
Chess Game
Romantic Dinner
Be Our Guest
Winter Courtyard

*Tangled*
Woah There
Mother
Sweeping
Accordion
Big Day
Town Square
Town Square
A Decent Seat

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kbear222

Hey guys! 

So I am totally stuck and can't figure out how to do the night scenes. Whenever I hit play on the announcement in the message center on inkspire, it takes me to the island but the night scenes never come up. It's just regular day stuff. Is there something special I am supposed to do to activate the night scenes or is there a glitch?


----------



## Seb13

Kbear222 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So I am totally stuck and can't figure out how to do the night scenes. Whenever I hit play on the announcement in the message center on inkspire, it takes me to the island but the night scenes never come up. It's just regular day stuff. Is there something special I am supposed to do to activate the night scenes or is there a glitch?



Have you finished playing the Brave storyline? I think you need to complete it before you are offered the night story lines.


----------



## Boullie

My girlfriend's userid is Lies85
Feel free to add her too.


----------



## dearinggirl

Is anyone else having a hard time getting green ink? Seems to be the one thing I can never get? 

Also, thank you again to all of you who have been such a wonderful help in the game!


----------



## Sunfleur

I have been playing for awhile and have discovered something that I think my DIS friends would like.  Most (maybe all) the scenes have a "hidden Mickey" somewhere in them.  

Feel free to add me as a friend.  My ID is Jardin13


----------



## lovelygirl1975

Sunfleur said:


> I have been playing for awhile and have discovered something that I think my DIS friends would like.  Most (maybe all) the scenes have a "hidden Mickey" somewhere in them.  Feel free to add me as a friend.  My ID is Jardin13



I have been finding them too.


----------



## xentaneedskooler

Please add me as a friend. 

PlayId: xenta

Game center: Xenta Kold 


Thank you!


----------



## gummy1023

Add me please my game ID is gummy1023


----------



## tailspin301

Add me tailspin301


----------



## 5ofus

I'm stuck on the Be Our Guest scene.  I have been playing it three or more times a day for over two weeks and Maurice's Map still hasn't shown up!  Has anybody else had this issue?  I would have played this scene at least three hundred times and still no map!!!  Getting pretty sick of that one scene...


----------



## ktmm7606

Add me ktmm7606 user I'd for Disney hidden worlds


----------



## kb16

I only play this game through Facebook.  There are two players (not in my facebook list) who have found me and make gift requests, and send items.  But, when I want to make a request for ink or other items from them, I cannot type in their names to make a request.  The only names that I can get to are names in my Facebook list of friends, and I do not want to make requests from them.  In Facebook there is no "Community" tab.  Does anyone know how I can add players that are not Facebook Friends?


----------



## Chuckers

Love ipad games.. I just downloaded this and I am playing The Seven Dwarfs:The Queen's Return.

my game center id is Chuckers611


----------



## Cutiekiwi1




----------



## dearinggirl

5ofus said:


> I'm stuck on the Be Our Guest scene.  I have been playing it three or more times a day for over two weeks and Maurice's Map still hasn't shown up!  Has anybody else had this issue?  I would have played this scene at least three hundred times and still no map!!!  Getting pretty sick of that one scene...



That sounds like something is wrong. It shouldn't take that many times. Some feel like forever, but that's extreme. I would contact Playdom about that.


----------



## xToXicBeAutYx

Trying to get more friends so I can get some gift ink. Add me!!

*xToXicBeAutYx*​


----------



## Chuckers

Is there a bug in Inkspire? When I go to that world, I have a green arrow with a number (it's gone up from 1 to 3) and when I click on it, I am brought to a screen that says 'Chrono's House'. I am presented with a blank piece of graph paper and nothing to do...

Am I missing something?


----------



## beckmank

Chuckers said:


> Is there a bug in Inkspire? When I go to that world, I have a green arrow with a number (it's gone up from 1 to 3) and when I click on it, I am brought to a screen that says 'Chrono's House'. I am presented with a blank piece of graph paper and nothing to do...
> 
> Am I missing something?


This was a bug (Chronos House), but started working for me the other day.


----------



## beckmank

I need more friends too! Tried adding some of you, but you're not showing up in my Game Center, not sure how to find friends there I guess?

My play ID is beckmank
Game Center is kbeckmank

Thanks!


----------



## Chuckers

beckmank said:


> This was a bug (Chronos House), but started working for me the other day.



Thanks.. hopefully it will fix for me soon.


----------



## xToXicBeAutYx

Added a bunch of you guys! I still need more people because I need gift ink!! 

Again, add me: xToXicBeAutYx


----------



## joandutt

Needing help how do you get gift ink?  Thanks!


----------



## mmmears

I'm playing Hidden Worlds, too!  I have invited people on this thread.  Would you please send me an invite, too???

PlayId6549871


I have tried to change my userID to something easier to remember, but my game freezes whenever I try.


----------



## xToXicBeAutYx

*Question!! People keep sending me "Energy Ink". I thought that it was supposed to give me more energy to play more scenes, but every time I accept one, my energy doesn't increase & it doesn't show up in my inventory.

Am I wrong? What am I not getting? What does "energy ink" do if it doesn't increase my energy?​*


----------



## Chuckers

xToXicBeAutYx said:


> *Question!! People keep sending me "Energy Ink". I thought that it was supposed to give me more energy to play more scenes, but every time I accept one, my energy doesn't increase & it doesn't show up in my inventory.
> 
> Am I wrong? What am I not getting? What does "energy ink" do if it doesn't increase my energy?​*




Go to crafting. Look in your inventory. You'll see bottles of energy. Click on them and it will add energy to your counter. This way, if you're full on energy and you accept energy from friends, you won't lose it.


----------



## xToXicBeAutYx

Like I said earlier, I looked through my inventory. Normally, I'll get 3 energy for consecutively logging in. That's where I would have thought the energy ink would have gone. Not there.

I looked under "other" & it claims it's there, but doesn't let me click it to use it. It's really annoying.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## xToXicBeAutYx

* Figured it out!!!!!*

You have to CRAFT energy using gifted energy ink.

Go to craft, then on the top left "supplies", & craft from there!!


----------



## Kieli80

In need of friends please add us.

Game Center and game ID: Kieli80

Game Center: ShawnH1269 
Game ID: ShawnH11269


----------



## Rcorey89

I need more friends. Please add me. Rcorey89 game and gamecenter id.


----------



## exotic

My ID is: amir_mhi
"_" it's underline

Please add me and give me GIFT INK , INK , PAPER. 
Not so much fan of energy!

Thanks


----------



## bluebellx

Love this game!  Pls Add me!

game ID: bluebellx


----------



## disneygirlinnj

User ID:  PlayId2290684 
or my Game Center ID is:  jlovelyoxox

I'm out of paper and need some from friends!  Help


----------



## missfreshestcereal

So I'm up to the point where I'm about to finish the Tangled nighttime scene.
With Beauty and the Beast I was able to earn gems and stuff and buy the 5 Sunshine Ink but this time, I've basically exhausted any other option than asking friends.
I play through Facebook and none of my friends play it so I don't want to ask them.

I've seen on this forum that people play through game centre? 
I'm not sure how to do that and also if you can play through that website while having all the progress from Facebook.

Pleaaaaaase someone help me out, I don't want to give up on this game because I love it soooo much!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

anyone else accidentally use gems to complete something you're crafting?  it's happened to me twice now and it's so frustrating!  I wish they'd have a 'confirmation' button you need to select before it takes effect.  Ugh.  I need to pay attention more.  lol


----------



## Cobern

disneygirlinnj said:


> anyone else accidentally use gems to complete something you're crafting?  it's happened to me twice now and it's so frustrating!  I wish they'd have a 'confirmation' button you need to select before it takes effect.  Ugh.  I need to pay attention more.  lol



Just did it today. Very frustrating!


----------



## drdrowsy

I've added some of you, could you add me to friends list?

I think my play ID is
ID:  PlayID23422

but it looks like it is cut off in the app.   I use android, it won't let me change my user name.  Any idea how to see what my full id is?

Thanks!


----------



## drdrowsy

Sorry, ignore my above post, my UserID is:

PlayId2342293

Thanks!!


----------



## Reggie2999

Please add me and I will help you in return! My ID is: Reggie2999
 Thanks!


----------



## disneymommy1986

Add me as a friend!

Game ID is: kcraw1419

I've completed Snow White, anyone know when the next kingdom will be released?


----------



## Princessmom55350

Please add me! PlayID 4650186

I'm too short on friends I can't get enough sunshine ink to re light up Beauty and the beast!


----------



## tailspin301

You need to put your user ID from hidden worlds it's on the bottom left corner


----------



## tailspin301

On the settings post it and we can add you miss


----------



## mytripsandraces

I haven't received friend messages in days, not even in response to the gifts I've sent.  Is anyone else not getting messages?

That gem-buying thing has happened to me more times than I can count!  It's so frustrating that the game sometimes takes a long time to respond, so I think it didn't feel my tap and tap again only to find that I've now purchased gems.  It also has trouble linking to my wifi, even when other games have no problems.  Grrr


----------



## Cobern

::cobern::

Game Center id

Add me I send multiple times a day


----------



## Princessmom55350

tailspin301 said:


> You need to put your user ID from hidden worlds it's on the bottom left corner



Tailspin, that is what my setting says for Play ID. Unless you were talking to someone else? 

I am having problems where I can't send requests, which stinks since I finally have friends to move on!


----------



## PatRin

User ID: 177804649

I play all the time - and send things constantly! Would love more friends!


----------



## mytripsandraces

Would someone mind sending me something and letting me know that they have, so I know whether or not there's a problem?  My username is George5S.  Thanks!  I always send back and send gifts from the gift page to everyone on my friends list.


----------



## KrazyPete

Oh crap... 






User ID: KrazyPete


----------



## Princessmom55350

mytripsandraces said:


> Would someone mind sending me something and letting me know that they have, so I know whether or not there's a problem?  My username is George5S.  Thanks!  I always send back and send gifts from the gift page to everyone on my friends list.



I tried adding you but said invite failed? Is that your play ID? I'm having problems with the nighttime mastery replay stars not counting in Tangled. Getting to wear it's not going to be possible to move on as I am close to mastered on them! Blah.


----------



## mytripsandraces

Princessmom55350 said:


> I tried adding you but said invite failed? Is that your play ID? I'm having problems with the nighttime mastery replay stars not counting in Tangled. Getting to wear it's not going to be possible to move on as I am close to mastered on them! Blah.



I just checked Game Center and George5S is the name it has for me. I had an invitation that I accepted.  What's your play ID?  I've had to go back to Beauty and the Beast to get the lanterns.  I'm on Aladdin now and am working on lanterns in Tangled to move forward in Aladdin.


----------



## Lyndz3331

Is anyone having problems requesting ink from friends? Every time I click on ask friends for my sunshine ink and yesterday for my gift ink, it brings up the request box and I can select friends but the "select all" button and send/ask buttons aren't there for me to click on so I can't ask anyone. It's been like this for 2 days now and I need sunshine ink to complete my Aladdin night story.  

Feel free to add me too. I play several times a day and will accept any requests and I send gifts daily too! My game id is Lyndz3331


----------



## bbmischa

Hi everyone! I am having issues with sending requests and even viewing other community members... Any suggestions? 
I am at level 18 working on unlocking The Little Mermaid and so far have only successfully accepted 1 friend. I do play other similar games and gift daily so I plan to here as well.  My game ID is bbmischa.

Thanks!!


----------



## EmilieK

Please add, user id: Tremendina


----------



## drdrowsy

Lyndz3331 said:


> Is anyone having problems requesting ink from friends? Every time I click on ask friends for my sunshine ink and yesterday for my gift ink, it brings up the request box and I can select friends but the "select all" button and send/ask buttons aren't there for me to click on so I can't ask anyone. :



I have this problem intermittently.  very frustrating!  at first i thought it might be because of some limits on how much you can ask for, but now i'm pretty sure that it's just a glitch


----------



## dearinggirl

Lyndz3331 said:


> Is anyone having problems requesting ink from friends? Every time I click on ask friends for my sunshine ink and yesterday for my gift ink, it brings up the request box and I can select friends but the "select all" button and send/ask buttons aren't there for me to click on so I can't ask anyone. It's been like this for 2 days now and I need sunshine ink to complete my Aladdin night story.
> 
> Feel free to add me too. I play several times a day and will accept any requests and I send gifts daily too! My game id is Lyndz3331



Yup, I'm having that problem again too. I had it when I first started playing and it seemed they fixed it. Now I'm on Level 40 and in Snow White and it's back again. Can't request anything from anyone! Hope they fix it soon!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

dearinggirl said:


> Yup, I'm having that problem again too. I had it when I first started playing and it seemed they fixed it. Now I'm on Level 40 and in Snow White and it's back again. Can't request anything from anyone! Hope they fix it soon!



Have you guys tried to restart your phone?  this happened to me last week and after a restart it went away!


----------



## cmhac

disneygirlinnj said:


> Have you guys tried to restart your phone?  this happened to me last week and after a restart it went away!




I am having the same issue and I tried restarting my phone and it did not work.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Hi guys, my DH and I play this game a lot (we are addicted)...we both have the app on our iphones and I also play via facebook.  My DH has encountered a problem and I tried to email IT about it but have yet to hear back from them.  My DH's account seems to be stuck on finding the Sultan's Crackers in Aladin (the one where you have to light the map).  He has been stuck on this for over a month, however being the nice wife that I am I bought him some extra gems just so he could go onto Snow White's map.  Well now he is done with Snow White and there is nothing else for him to do, I am guessing once he is completely finished with Aladin, it will then send him onto something else.  My question is, does anyone have any suggestions for him and/or has anyone encountered anything like this and can help him resolve this?  Thank you for your time.


----------



## CARR1E F1SHER

Level 13, just starting to play again after a break. Need friends, my user ID is CARR1EF1SHER.


----------



## JayBenzo

Hi everyone. I'm knew here so I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right spot. If not, I'm sorry. I just wanted to add some active player friends for this game. I am in DIRE need of Gift Ink. I play on Facebook if that's important at all. I have no idea how to get my ID number for the game, but, I can post my facebook URL if that's ok. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## EmilieK

Please add my freind too, her player id is Sillykin. Thanks!
Am having so much fun with this game I made her start.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

PoohsFan1 said:


> Hi guys, my DH and I play this game a lot (we are addicted)...we both have the app on our iphones and I also play via facebook.  My DH has encountered a problem and I tried to email IT about it but have yet to hear back from them.  My DH's account seems to be stuck on finding the Sultan's Crackers in Aladin (the one where you have to light the map).  He has been stuck on this for over a month, however being the nice wife that I am I bought him some extra gems just so he could go onto Snow White's map.  Well now he is done with Snow White and there is nothing else for him to do, I am guessing once he is completely finished with Aladin, it will then send him onto something else.  My question is, does anyone have any suggestions for him and/or has anyone encountered anything like this and can help him resolve this?  Thank you for your time.



Hmmm haven't heard of that problem but anything is possible.  However after Snow White, there is no new update or level to play so we're all stuck there currently.  I just finished Snow White last night and there's nothing else to do until they release a new level.  Impatiently waiting!


----------



## PinkPiggy

Add me as a friend! Play id is PinkPiggy I play all the time and send and gifts as soon as they're requested


----------



## drdrowsy

For a few days i was able to consistently ask for/send gifts and ask for help, but now that seems to be malfunctioning again.  The "select all" and send buttons have disappeared from the screen where i can select the players from who i will ask for help.  Last time i force quit the program and restarted phone multiple times and it finally, eventually began working.  now i can't seem to get it back again.   ARG


----------



## Princessmom55350

Okay everyone, I'm trying as hard as I can but can't get the mastery stars for the Aladdin to complete the neon sign. I tried to do Aladdin ones, and they didn't count. So, then I tried Beauty and the Beast and Tangled, as those were the other nighttime scenes but nothing! Has anyone else had this issue, or what scenes did you do to complete it?


----------



## tailspin301

The night time star are the extra scenes they added these give you paper lanterns that you need


----------



## BinkyBett

Add me! BinkyBett


----------



## Pokemonx6

I used to have an energy tank of 45 but now its only 35.  What made it decease?


----------



## Princessmom55350

Pokemonx6 said:


> I used to have an energy tank of 45 but now its only 35.  What made it decease?



Thats odd? Mine went up. As for the night mastery lanterns, on the beauty and beast and tangled, I needed to do either one for masteries. For the Alladin I had to do only Alladin, which was tough since I had four masteries on each. So, for people who aren't that far, don't worry about mastering them all right away, lol.


----------



## Princessmom55350

Holy cow, just went in and mine is back down to 35. I had had 45 and then it upped to 55, and now down.


----------



## redoctober25

My energy bar on my iphone fluctuates between 45 and 65, but on my iPad mini it has only ever been 45.  Maybe they are going to allow more energy in the future and it is currently just a glitch?


----------



## tailspin301

disneygirlinnj said:


> Hmmm haven't heard of that problem but anything is possible.  However after Snow White, there is no new update or level to play so we're all stuck there currently.  I just finished Snow White last night and there's nothing else to do until they release a new level.  Impatiently waiting!


.   I also am done but love the game so now I'm just going for maximum inks in each stories so I can continue to help out all that helped me with requests thank you


----------



## Aggie00

Add me please... Aggie00


----------



## turkey1031

My game keeps freezing up on me. Pretty frustrating.


----------



## Princessmom55350

turkey1031 said:


> My game keeps freezing up on me. Pretty frustrating.



I also noted that today! Irritating. I can only assume it means I should be cleaning for Easter!


----------



## redoctober25

PoohsFan1 said:


> Hi guys, my DH and I play this game a lot (we are addicted)...we both have the app on our iphones and I also play via facebook.  My DH has encountered a problem and I tried to email IT about it but have yet to hear back from them.  My DH's account seems to be stuck on finding the Sultan's Crackers in Aladin (the one where you have to light the map).  He has been stuck on this for over a month, however being the nice wife that I am I bought him some extra gems just so he could go onto Snow White's map.  Well now he is done with Snow White and there is nothing else for him to do, I am guessing once he is completely finished with Aladin, it will then send him onto something else.  My question is, does anyone have any suggestions for him and/or has anyone encountered anything like this and can help him resolve this?  Thank you for your time.



Is he still stuck on this quest?  I can't imagine that this would not show up as found after at least 4-5 plays.  One thing I have noticed with the inks is that they seem to be tied to your speed of finding items at times.  So maybe try slowing down when searching for items.  Maybe that would work?  Otherwise I would post it on the developers web forum (or shoot them an email).


----------



## disneygirlinnj

any word on when more worlds will be added?  I finished snow white, finished all the other quests and just hanging out in limbo.


----------



## PoohsFan1

redoctober25 said:


> Is he still stuck on this quest?  I can't imagine that this would not show up as found after at least 4-5 plays.  One thing I have noticed with the inks is that they seem to be tied to your speed of finding items at times.  So maybe try slowing down when searching for items.  Maybe that would work?  Otherwise I would post it on the developers web forum (or shoot them an email).



Thanks you, I will definitely give it a try .  Just thinking out loud....I wonder if it would really matter if he finished lighting Aladdin's map in order to get to the other worlds.  I wonder because I have finished everything and now am just waiting for them to make a new world so I can go on, I wonder if and when they make a new world, DH will be able to go ahead and go on because he too is finished with everything (except finding the Sultan's Cracker).  I guess I won't know until they have new world for us to explore .


----------



## redoctober25

Has anyone else been actively searching the scenes for hidden mickeys?  I have found some that are blatantly obvious and others that might be wishful thinking.  It seems to me that they are in hand drawn scenes and not so much in the movie scenes (so more in Beauty and the Beast and less in Brave).


----------



## sadiered

Hi, I'm always looking for friends! My id is the same as this one: sadiered.


----------



## turkey1031

So my energy says that I have 45/65. It will only go up to 45 if I'm not playing and wait it out. The only way to make it go to 46 or higher is to have the game open and just wait it out. Right now I'm doing the nighttime tangled and I'm stuck. I need more paper lantern thingys or whatever it is you get instead of the paper houses in order to make the campfire for the woods. How do you get these paper lanterns. I apparently do not have a scene that will give me one. If I get a mastery star on any of the levels it gives me a house instead. I'm running out of scenes to master...


----------



## redoctober25

turkey1031 said:


> So my energy says that I have 45/65. It will only go up to 45 if I'm not playing and wait it out. The only way to make it go to 46 or higher is to have the game open and just wait it out. Right now I'm doing the nighttime tangled and I'm stuck. I need more paper lantern thingys or whatever it is you get instead of the paper houses in order to make the campfire for the woods. How do you get these paper lanterns. I apparently do not have a scene that will give me one. If I get a mastery star on any of the levels it gives me a house instead. I'm running out of scenes to master...



Paper lanterns come from mastery stars within the new quest levels.  I believe I had to five-star every nighttime level in order to make it all the way through to the end of the overall quest.  You can also go back to the nighttime scenes in other lands for the lanterns (if not already at five stars).


----------



## redoctober25

I might have messages you by mistake.  Anyway, paper lanterns are earned only on the nighttime scenes that are added once you start the initial quest.  I believe I had to five-star all the scenes to get enough lanterns to completely finished (and subsequently open Snow White).


----------



## turkey1031

redoctober25 said:


> I might have messages you by mistake.  Anyway, paper lanterns are earned only on the nighttime scenes that are added once you start the initial quest.  I believe I had to five-star all the scenes to get enough lanterns to completely finished (and subsequently open Snow White).


Thanks. I'll try going back to the beauty and the beast night scenes to see if that helps. I don't have any night scenes yet for tangled so I was confused as to where they expected me to get them from.


----------



## karice2

I am playing too. game center ID is disneykar


----------



## Donkey

My friend and I are loving this game! Always happy to find new friends. 

Our game ids are donkey and sbelle


----------



## Belleandtinker

I can't get in now.  It wants my bday and doesn't like it.  Help


----------



## PoohsFan1

Belleandtinker said:


> I can't get in now.  It wants my bday and doesn't like it.  Help



Make sure that when you put your birthday in, you put your day of birth first then your month then your year (4 digits).  It took me awhile to understand this, I have a December birthday and it said the 12 was an invalid month (I put the month in first).


----------



## Belleandtinker

PoohsFan1 said:


> Make sure that when you put your birthday in, you put your day of birth first then your month then your year (4 digits).  It took me awhile to understand this, I have a December birthday and it said the 12 was an invalid month (I put the month in first).



Read instructions. Yes, I should have read them better. Thank you very much. I'm in now


----------



## Belleandtinker

Please add me. WDW2005


----------



## disneymommy1986

disneygirlinnj said:


> any word on when more worlds will be added?  I finished snow white, finished all the other quests and just hanging out in limbo.



Same here!  Hoping a new kingdom is added very soon.


----------



## Bibi1168

My game ID is Bibi01


----------



## lilclerk

So glad I found this!  My game ID is lilclerk, add away!


----------



## Kermitfan

Playid6471005 add me


----------



## bellanotte10

Add me! Game Center id beautifulinfinitenight or player id 4895541


----------



## Markyel

Does any one have trouble changeling there player I.d every time I have tryed it just keeps loading & loading. 
Please add me ply all day every day 


PlayId 1423817


----------



## Dragondemon5071

Add me, my id is: Dragon9825

I play daily and always send stuff to those that need it.


----------



## HawkeyesGirl

I've been playing Disney Hidden for a while now and 15 days ago to be exact, the game glitched out on my IPad Air when I earned Maurice's Map in the lanterns in the second time around at Beauty in the Beast. So the game says that I need to earn the map in Be Our Guest, like i never earned it, but the game knows i earned it so it hasn't given it to me ever again. Like two pieces of the game aren't communicating. I can't get past this and I really want too, I've put a lot of time into this game. I sent a "request assistance" to playdom (which is why i know its been 15 days) and they never answered, even though they said "you should get a reply within 72 hours". Can anybody help me? I've played the app on the computer, gotten all 5 stars in be our guest, and uninstalled and reinstalled the app. 

Sincerely, 
A sad stressed college senior


----------



## easyd

Please add me... My ID is: easyd

Play nearly daily!


----------



## ambs

Please add me. I am a daily player!  Hidden worlds PlayID1978495.


----------



## bellanotte10

Is anyone else having issues with the app? I keep getting text errors or telling me new content has been released and to refresh but it won't let me log in or do anything.


----------



## PoohsFan1

bellanotte10 said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the app? I keep getting text errors or telling me new content has been released and to refresh but it won't let me log in or do anything.



I'm getting the same errors, not just on the app but on Facebook too.  It's very frustrating.  I am hoping it's because they are loading a new world for us to play instead of a glitch or something else.


----------



## bellanotte10

PoohsFan1 said:


> I'm getting the same errors, not just on the app but on Facebook too.  It's very frustrating.  I am hoping it's because they are loading a new world for us to play instead of a glitch or something else.



That's what I was thinking/ hoping.

So apologies to everyone! I'm not ignoring you I just can't play


----------



## cleverclovers

I keep getting a message that it needs to refresh. over and over and over and over.....  Anyone else?


----------



## bellanotte10

cleverclovers said:


> I keep getting a message that it needs to refresh. over and over and over and over.....  Anyone else?



Yup that's the one I'm getting!


----------



## PoohsFan1

cleverclovers said:


> I keep getting a message that it needs to refresh. over and over and over and over.....  Anyone else?





bellanotte10 said:


> Yup that's the one I'm getting!



I kept getting that same thing on my iPhone, but decided to try closing out the app completely.  After I did that, I was able to get back into it and start playing again.


----------



## bellanotte10

PoohsFan1 said:


> I kept getting that same thing on my iPhone, but decided to try closing out the app completely.  After I did that, I was able to get back into it and start playing again.



I tried that. Even deleted the app to restart. And shut my iPad on and off and nothing's working.


----------



## AuntieMeme

Oh gosh, I'm going through withdrawals! All yesterday I couldn't use the app because of the error, and now it's on my Facebook version too. I just finished crafting Snow White, who is my last character, but can't collect her. 

It's Friday and I'm worried that it won't be until after the weekend before it's fixed. I can't find any information about it on Facebook, and the "help" link within the game goes to a site that hasn't been updated since 2013. I guess all I can do is wait.


----------



## mollybuck

Hi! I would love to add anyone on here - my ID on Hidden Worlds is mollybuck. I play way too much so any new friends would be awesome.

As for the refresh - we have that happen so much. Usually I just forget about it for a few hours and then it comes back. Sometimes I have to restart the phone...and I've even had to delete it before. Hopefully they can figure out whatever this "glitch" is.


----------



## hahdy

Hello,


I play multiple times a day and will respond to all requests and send gifts daily. Currently done with Snow White and awaiting new content!

ID: hahdy06

Thanks!


----------



## Pokemonx6

Do you think that they will still update the game after the snow white chapter.  Not to spoiler it but they wrapped it up.


----------



## mytripsandraces

Pokemonx6 said:


> Do you think that they will still update the game after the snow white chapter.  Not to spoiler it but they wrapped it up.



What does "wrapped it up" mean?  I was hoping they'd continue the night story lines with the rest of the chapters.


----------



## bellanotte10

I finally overcame one glitch, but now it seems I can't upgrade the featured scenes? The little green upgrade button is flashing but every time I press it, nothing happens


----------



## SeaPic

I haven't unlocked Snow White yet. still working on Brave and the Beauty and the Beast light thing. Glad to have more friends! My ID is Momocha.


----------



## Belleandtinker

Is Snow White it?  Then a lots of little challenges that do nothing?

WDW2005 - playID


----------



## JoanneDisFan

Another player here.  playid264135.  Last night I got a notification of a new update (Aladdin nights) but when i clicked the link it just took me to the play store.  So far no new added content.  I've finished brave and crafting the sun ink for B&B.  Snow White hasn't been unlocked yet.  Any idea when that gets unlocked or do I need to buy it with crystals.  I also can't seem to be able to change my game playid, any ideas how to do this or is it also bugged.  Tried to add others and I get invite failed.


----------



## PoohsFan1

JoanneDisFan said:


> Another player here.  playid264135.  Last night I got a notification of a new update (Aladdin nights) but when i clicked the link it just took me to the play store.  So far no new added content.  I've finished brave and crafting the sun ink for B&B.  Snow White hasn't been unlocked yet.  Any idea when that gets unlocked or do I need to buy it with crystals.  I also can't seem to be able to change my game playid, any ideas how to do this or is it also bugged.  Tried to add others and I get invite failed.



DH and I got the same notification on each of our iPhones, and like you I was sent to the same location when I clicked it.  As for unlocking Snow White, you have to first complete the Aladdin night time (just like the B&B that you are doing now), and once that is done you will be able to craft something that will unlock the Snow White World.  I am completely finished with all of he worlds, including Snow White, and I am just waiting for them to create a new one for us.  It's nice that they keep adding the little side ones just so we can still play.


----------



## ComfortA

Add me - love to play!  AngelaC


----------



## D23Ry

started adding people. my ID is: D23Ry


----------



## SeaPic

JoanneDisFan said:


> Snow White hasn't been unlocked yet.  Any idea when that gets unlocked or do I need to buy it with crystals. ... Tried to add others and I get invite failed.


Thanks for asking about Snow White I was wondering the same thing. I was getting the invite failed too and was unable to request anything from other players. It seemed to resolve itself last night. Weird.


----------



## ludwigma

New player here : PlayID  ludwigma

thanks for adding , i send gifts every day


----------



## Barkira

Hey!
My id: Barkira
I play every day.
Thanks!


----------



## cjplmon

Please add me:

cjplmon

I'd love to send you Hidden World goodies!!


----------



## ShellyRodwell

I'm trying to add friends who aren't FB friends and keep reading that it says I should have tabs in my message center but my message center on HW only shows gifts. How am I able to add friends who aren't FB friends?


----------



## CarlyJo

I play everyday and send gifts! Player ID CarlyJo467


----------



## JoanneDisFan

ShellyRodwell said:


> I'm trying to add friends who aren't FB friends and keep reading that it says I should have tabs in my message center but my message center on HW only shows gifts. How am I able to add friends who aren't FB friends?



I believe the option to add player Id's is only on the mobile version not the facebook version.


----------



## turkey1031

Feeling kinda frustrated with this game. I start the game up and it takes a few minutes to load I think because of the stupid ads. Then the loading icon won't go away even if I'm playing a scene. Then I click on the friends tab and it says I have none when I know I've got to have about a hundred. Then I get stuck in the scene loading screen with the three guys loading and have to restart the app. On top of that I just used all of my energy on one scene just to get some orange ink and I don't get a single one.


----------



## CarlyJo

The game is so fun but so annoying! I can't ask for gift ink in the mobile app from all of the people I have added from on here and so I can only ask on Facebook and I have one friend who plays. UGH! Also Chrona's house has never worked for me, computer or mobile.


----------



## jsyka

add me jsyka


----------



## J24LM

So frustrating waiting for new content! In the mean time add me J24LM. I play everyday and always send gifts.


----------



## 95xela

hello my id : 95xela

I'm french
I play everyday et I reply to all demands
add me please


----------



## Robinandtre

ShellyRodwell said:


> I'm trying to add friends who aren't FB friends and keep reading that it says I should have tabs in my message center but my message center on HW only shows gifts. How am I able to add friends who aren't FB friends?



You should see a link that says invite click on that then click on community


----------



## ComfortA

Always looking for more friends.....AngelaC


----------



## GrenZeiram

I just joined this forum to get help for my 4 year old daughter, so we can get friends to help get further in the game. We're generous with gifts and play several times during the day and night.

Please add us!

In game and Game Center name is:

GrenZeiram

Thank you in advance for those that add us!

Gren & Zoe


----------



## 95xela

id of my wife : stephy3595

she plays everyday


----------



## J24LM

New content! Yay!!!!!


----------



## adrianna193

Can anybody help me? I'm stuck on the Beauty & the Beast night time level and I have to find Maurice. I have unlocked the snowman scene and need to find the clue Maurice's Tools but so far I haven't found anything except inks, I've got full mastery stars on the scene and max inks but still no clue, is there something else I need to do for the clue to appear? Please help as I have been stuck for weeks now!


----------



## SeaPic

adrianna193 said:


> Can anybody help me? I'm stuck on the Beauty & the Beast night time level and I have to find Maurice. I have unlocked the snowman scene and need to find the clue Maurice's Tools but so far I haven't found anything except inks, I've got full mastery stars on the scene and max inks but still no clue, is there something else I need to do for the clue to appear? Please help as I have been stuck for weeks now!


I had the same problem on a future Beauty and the Beast night time scene. It looked like I hadn't gotten the Maurice piece but when I looked at the progress bar (in Quests? - it's gone now because I completed it) it was there so I moved on.


----------



## Toykathy

Please add me: toykathy
I play daily and need ink.


----------



## Aggie00

Anybody experiencing lots of glitches with Peter Pan?  It tells me that I'm supposed to find 11 things and they only make 5 available and the! It completes the game.  

Sometimes, on the double levels, it doesn't even tell me I'm supposed to find something, and then it says I missed it!  Oh well...


----------



## Btc0078

Yes also having many of same problems with Peter Pan, makes scoring and attaining 4th and 5th stars very difficult


----------



## Reggie2999

Does anybody know if peter pan is the last world?  I really want this game to keep adding worlds. Especially wreck it ralph and frozen.


----------



## Aggie00

When you go to Chrona's house, it says "Kingdoms unlocked 8/17".   I'm guessing that there are at least 9 more after Peter Pan!


----------



## Reggie2999

Ok thanks because usually it says coming soon at the bottom of the worlds but mine doesnt have that anymore.


----------



## Reggie2999

Ok thanks because usually it says coming soon at the bottom of the worlds but mine doesnt have that anymore.


----------



## Aggie00

Has anybody ever deleted the ap and then reinstalled on an iphone?  Did it restore your progress?  Even though I have 30 stars, it says I have 29 and need 30 in the Quest book.  I don't want to lose everything!


----------



## bellanotte10

Aggie00 said:


> Has anybody ever deleted the ap and then reinstalled on an iphone?  Did it restore your progress?  Even though I have 30 stars, it says I have 29 and need 30 in the Quest book.  I don't want to lose everything!



I did on my iPad and it worked and restored fine


----------



## Robinandtre

adrianna193 said:


> Can anybody help me? I'm stuck on the Beauty & the Beast night time level and I have to find Maurice. I have unlocked the snowman scene and need to find the clue Maurice's Tools but so far I haven't found anything except inks, I've got full mastery stars on the scene and max inks but still no clue, is there something else I need to do for the clue to appear? Please help as I have been stuck for weeks now!



Hi I had the same problem but on the romantic scene and I had to write playdom support and it takes them forever to get back with you they fixed it for me and now I'm having a problem with the tangled night scene I have wrote playdom support for over two weeks and nothing so all u can do is try and write them


----------



## J24LM

Aggie00 said:


> Has anybody ever deleted the ap and then reinstalled on an iphone?  Did it restore your progress?  Even though I have 30 stars, it says I have 29 and need 30 in the Quest book.  I don't want to lose everything!



I deleted it before and installed it again it restored just fine. I've actually done it couple of times. Peter Pan is a little glitchy for me too. Sometimes it works fine but other times I'm only getting 5 or 6 items out of 10 show up to be found.


----------



## Btc0078

Is level 49 the highest attainable level? Noticed been stuck on same point total for several days


----------



## Krossi

Hello all! 

Please feel free to add me on Disney Hidden Worlds. KariR is my player id. 

Look forward to giving daily gifts!!!

Thanks Kari


----------



## 95xela

id of a friend :
arwen1205


----------



## D23Ry

anyone make any purchases for this game. when it says +20 fuel for 10 gems, does that mean your power gage is increased from 35 to 55 forever or just once?


----------



## skuttle

Just started stumbling my way through beauty and the beast and now I need friends!  Was hoping this was a game I could play without bothering anyone ! Lol!

Game ID: skuttle78

Thanks!


----------



## tailspin301

ShellyRodwell said:


> I'm trying to add friends who aren't FB friends and keep reading that it says I should have tabs in my message center but my message center on HW only shows gifts. How am I able to add friends who aren't FB friends?


. You can log into Game Center  that's were most of our ID S are


----------



## Lybrand831

My daughter is playing this game on my iPad and I don't want to go through Facebook.

My Game Center id is 'Mr. Lybo' and I would appreciate any friend requests so we can continue to enjoy this game together.

Thanks!


----------



## Teeess

Hello, 
You can craft gift ink, if you need it.
Go to "Craft", then click on " Supplies" in the upper, left corner.
You will need to craft 5 primary palettes, and 3 secondary palettes first.
After you have all the supplies needed, it will take 10 hours to craft one gift ink.
Good Luck!!


----------



## daveave

Please add me.. id... daveave

my girlfriend and I play everyday and we need help with sunshine ink, we send gifts everyday. Her id is... ZanWilson

thank you


----------



## skuttle

Does anyone else have problems with the game always freezing?


----------



## AK_Christina

Add me too please. ID is AKTina


----------



## Aggie00

Snow White has moved.  Maybe a new world is coming out soon!?!


----------



## Robinandtre

Did u get it to work


----------



## Robinandtre

adrianna193 said:


> Can anybody help me? I'm stuck on the Beauty & the Beast night time level and I have to find Maurice. I have unlocked the snowman scene and need to find the clue Maurice's Tools but so far I haven't found anything except inks, I've got full mastery stars on the scene and max inks but still no clue, is there something else I need to do for the clue to appear? Please help as I have been stuck for weeks now!



Did you get it to work


----------



## Robinandtre

Add me I play everyday robinandtre


----------



## cjplmon

My Tangled night scene locked up on my first attempt at "A Decent Seat". The first time is usually when you find the special item. In this case it's the Hook Hand. I've completed the scene and it still will not let me past because I haven't found Hook Hand. I've played several times to no avail. Getting very frustrated! I don't know how to fix this.


----------



## Rebecca73

My ingame ID is Rebecca73.  I play every day, Level 20 at present.  Thanks!


----------



## sebeid

Hi guys add me GC: SarA.ebeid

HW PlayId17525


----------



## Jaymz1335

Add me: Jaymz1335  I play several times a day!


----------



## Mystikferret

Daily player level 10 please add me.  
Daily gifting

I really need friends 


ADD ME PLEASE: mystikferret


----------



## nicoles1980

Please add me!  ID- NicoleS1980


----------



## awbm

Please add me! ID- awbm202


----------



## geech4

I am in need of gift ink to get to Brave!  Please add me.  Play ID is Geech


----------



## geech4

Is there a way to delete friends from the Friends and Gifts  tabs in Message Center? I have people in there who don't play and I don't want to bother them by sending items and requests.


----------



## thedonduck

I'm new to playing, but having fun! Feel free to add me: thedonduck


----------



## Ash1234

Add me: play id ash1234

Play most days and send gifts to friends regularly


----------



## mom2pandc

I just recently started playing but I play daily. Sometimes more than once a day if I'm being honest 
My id is: mom2pandc


----------



## katlarson

My player id is katl1. I play daily and do my best to return the favor of gift ink, xp, etc.


----------



## katlarson

Can anyone explain how Speed Craft works? I swear I click on it and it doesn't do a thing for me.  Thanks!


----------



## parn08

My id is PSSmith007.


----------



## SeaPic

katlarson said:


> Can anyone explain how Speed Craft works? I swear I click on it and it doesn't do a thing for me.  Thanks!


I've had it not do anything also. When it works it goes to the craft and subtracts what seems like seconds.


----------



## SeaPic

katlarson said:


> Can anyone explain how Speed Craft works? I swear I click on it and it doesn't do a thing for me.  Thanks!


Same here. when it does work it goes to the craft and takes off what seems like a few seconds.


----------



## Bearcameron

Hello I play daily, please add me. Game ID is bearcameron


----------



## jay761117

jay1117


----------



## ilmm98

mySky


----------



## PrincesCJM

Add me: CJS629


----------



## cmidggy

add me id cmidggy..​


----------



## pooh'smate

I need friends!!! I can only play on Facebook. PM me for info. I play daily.


----------



## westbrown22

I love this game and play daily!

westbrown22 is my username


----------



## tailspin301

For speed craft to work you have to request it and then your friends do the speeding for you that's when lots of friends help


----------



## bellanotte10

tailspin301 said:


> For speed craft to work you have to request it and then your friends do the speeding for you that's when lots of friends help



Also if you speed up your friends crafts on the friend screen that helps too. Not a ton but it does help!


----------



## darlenesmommy

Just started playing.  Do you add people though your game center or can you make a user name though the app?


----------



## darlenesmommy

Never mind figured it out. I'm on daily user name macmommy


----------



## tailspin301

When you add through Game Center and add people through here you will have lots of friends add me tailspin301


----------



## melhoeknee

Add me!!!! I am constantly on this game!!!!!

GC: pinkelephunk

DHW: melhoeknee


----------



## eas423

Feel free to add me, my ID is Eas423.


----------



## starfilledjar

Hey guys,

I play daily, multiple times during the day. 
I'm always looking for new friends so feel free to add me. 
ID: starfilledjar

Can't wait to play with you all!!


----------



## westbrown22

hello! i am almost finished with brave. i am wondering if it matters about having all the areas in each land upgraded? most of them are on 3 now, but does it matter one way or another to go ahead and upgrade fully? 

westbrown22


----------



## cleverclovers

I have completed all stars in Snow White, but the game refused to let me go super nova.  Even the stats in Chrona's house show that I have completed all of them. Now what?


----------



## horribleRyan75

Looking to add some friends in the game:

Please use game ID: horribleRyan75.

Thanks.


----------



## starfilledjar

When i logged in on facebook it gave me a message saying it won't be available to play after august 20th. Did anyone else get this message? If it's true I'm very sad because this is one of my favorite games and I'm not sure what I'll be able to replace it with.


----------



## nettajean

I also got the message about the game ending.  
What a bummer.


----------



## cleverclovers

That explains why no new worlds are available.


----------



## geech4

Thanks for the heads up, I only play on my iPad and didn't get the notification.  So, I signed in through FB and there it was. This is such a bummer!  :-(


----------



## bellanotte10

cleverclovers said:


> That explains why no new worlds are available.



And why they haven't had new scenes. Well. Guess I'll delete the app. I finished everything anyways soooo.  I really liked it too.


----------



## PoohsFan1

starfilledjar said:


> When i logged in on facebook it gave me a message saying it won't be available to play after august 20th. Did anyone else get this message? If it's true I'm very sad because this is one of my favorite games and I'm not sure what I'll be able to replace it with.



Unfortunately I got the same message.  I am bummed about it, even though I have finished all the levels and stories so far, I keep going in daily hoping that a new story would appear.  You can say I have become quite addicted to this game .


----------



## starfilledjar

Well, I'm about halfway through Brave so I guess I'll play for as long as possible. I wonder if they mean only the facebook gameplay will be halted although I highly doubt it, I can hold out hope though.


----------



## PoohsFan1

starfilledjar said:


> Well, I'm about halfway through Brave so I guess I'll play for as long as possible. I wonder if they mean only the facebook gameplay will be halted although I highly doubt it, I can hold out hope though.



I went on the Hidden World's forum and the announcement was on there as well, and at the top of the announcement it said that it is only Facebook that is going down, the apps will still be running.  I was very happy when I saw that .


----------



## starfilledjar

PoohsFan1 said:


> I went on the Hidden World's forum and the announcement was on there as well, and at the top of the announcement it said that it is only Facebook that is going down, the apps will still be running.  I was very happy when I saw that .


Oh my god! Thanks so much for finding that out that makes me soooooooo happy!! Where are those forums at that you saw it posted? This is the only forum I've ever really found and connected with so I'd love to be able to connect with more people about this game.


----------



## nettajean

I just made it to Snow White so I at least want to finish Snow and Peter Pan before the game goes down.  I play on my phone occasionally but the small screen sometimes makes it difficult to find items (even when I zoom in).  Guess I'm happy that it's not going away entirely.


----------



## Aggie00

What is the location of the forum that stated they are only deleting the fb ap?  

I have been on that a few times, but play my iphone ap religiously!  I'm waiting for new levels.  I check daily and fulfill requests and send gifts, but I am at max level and points.


----------



## snugles2tx

Add me . I play several times a day

Google play id is CarolE1234


----------



## disfamof7

Add me: crg0428


----------



## Hudoigoa

Btc0078 said:


> Is level 49 the highest attainable level? Noticed been stuck on same point total for several days



I also maxed out at level 49. Was your point total 588,100?


----------



## iamdallas

Yay! New world. Frozen just popped up today!


----------



## Aartzer

Add. Me I play several times a day Ambermp I need gift ink for frozen yay!


----------



## iamdallas

For some reason the game won't let me get Maurice's tools.  I keep playing the snowman scene but never get the "clue". Anyone having similar issues? 
Anyone can add me if they want, I'm at level 38. Playid4518229. For some reason I can't change my id, it just keeps loading.


----------



## DummbGiRL

iamdallas said:


> Anyone can add me if they want, I'm at level 38. Playid4518229. For some reason I can't change my id, it just keeps loading.



I'm having the same issue of being unable to change my ID.  I also can't see my whole ID, so if someone can help me out in figuring it out - that'd be super helpful.  I've added everyone I could today who have listed there IDs in the most recent posts.  My ID begins with: PlayID
61631....

I play as much as I am able (meaning when I have energy!)


----------



## aimeems

Where exactly do you change your ID? I've been looking through the app and I've googled it, but nothing. I feel like I failed the internet!

That said, add me! PlayId18093


----------



## iamdallas

To change your id, you go to message center, click on invites, then community.  Next to your id number, it says change. Mine just keeps loading, good luck!


----------



## Princessmom55350

iamdallas said:


> Yay! New world. Frozen just popped up today!




Do you know where you can get the aurora Borealis ink in Frozen? It appears its not unlocked yet but I have to complete it to unlock.. Ugh.


----------



## DummbGiRL

iamdallas said:


> To change your id, you go to message center, click on invites, then community.  Next to your id number, it says change. Mine just keeps loading, good luck!



EDIT: I WAS in the same boat... My DHWid: robinmalue


I also have this lovely error that my "Request" button randomly goes away (to request Gifts and the like).  If I uninstall and reinstall, I'm generally good to go from there! That seemed to also help my name change problem.

Yay looking forward to helping everyone out!


----------



## tailspin301

Princessmom55350 said:


> Do you know where you can get the aurora Borealis ink in Frozen? It appears its not unlocked yet but I have to complete it to unlock.. Ugh.


im having the same issue arg


----------



## tailspin301

Princessmom55350 said:


> Do you know where you can get the aurora Borealis ink in Frozen? It appears its not unlocked yet but I have to complete it to unlock.. Ugh.


  I'm also in the same boat lol


----------



## SeaPic

Princessmom55350 said:


> Do you know where you can get the aurora Borealis ink in Frozen? It appears its not unlocked yet but I have to complete it to unlock.. Ugh.


Me too. I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## J24LM

tailspin301 said:


> I'm also in the same boat lol



Yea having the same issue. And can't seem to get past level 49.


----------



## cleverclovers

I can't find it anywhere.

Wed. 8/6/14. One just appeared in my inventory.  No idea where it came from.


----------



## Princessmom55350

Did anyone happen to see the notice on the page that said Disney Hidden Worlds will no longer be available as of 8/24 (I believe it was..) -- I was so shocked and hit okay before taking a screenshot of it.


----------



## SeaPic

No! Sad too. Guess I should just buy that elusive ink and try to finish Frozen then.


----------



## cleverclovers

Not paying real money to purchase a game piece.  I'm stuck on the "Let it go" scene.  Seems like good advice.  Guess I'll go back and play old scenes that I enjoyed until the game goes away on the 20th. Seems like Frozen was added to the game without thinking out all the possible glitches. (Sound familiar?)


----------



## PrincesCJM

Princessmom55350 said:


> Did anyone happen to see the notice on the page that said Disney Hidden Worlds will no longer be available as of 8/24 (I believe it was..) -- I was so shocked and hit okay before taking a screenshot of it.



It will keep appearing. Though, the word us that it  won't be available to play on Facebook but will still be via the app.


----------



## SeaPic

cleverclovers said:


> Not paying real money to purchase a game piece.  I'm stuck on the "Let it go" scene.  Seems like good advice.  Guess I'll go back and play old scenes that I enjoyed until the game goes away on the 20th. Seems like Frozen was added to the game without thinking out all the possible glitches. (Sound familiar?)


Totally agree. I used the gems (jewels?) you get from doing the Chrona scenes. So far I haven't gotten stuck again. Which is what I was afraid would happen given the glitches.


----------



## Princessmom55350

I contacted tech support about that ink, they completed the spot for me so I can actually earn the ink now playing frozen over. Ugh. So Frozen Over is actually where you can earn it.


----------



## nettajean

I added a bunch of players today but then my invites started failing.  My player id is nettajean if any one wants to add me!


----------



## JelloBelle

I started the game last month, and am only up to Aladdin. Seeing the notice on Facebook last week has me trying to rush through the game on Facebook and the app. 

I hope it's true that the game will stay playable via the app after it's removed from Facebook.


----------



## bellanotte10

Ugh ok guys. I'm done w this game. Sorry! If you don't hear from me I apologize! 

I just spent months racking up 30 jewels to buy a second craft spot, only to have my finger slip and I purchased an item instead of crafted it. 

I wish they had a confirm button because that's the 10th time I've done it and I don't want to spend any real money on it.


----------



## krnelson65

I play every night, can't play at work.    My id is krnwdw

Thanks!!


----------



## kotajeff

I play just about every day.Add me kotajeff2. 24 hrs to craft snow white? !? GTFO..LOL


----------



## runprincess9686

Well, since my hubby posted on here, it's my turn.  I play everyday as well (he got me hooked) my ID is mommy2kori1216. Add me if you want!


----------



## J24LM

Hi! Please add my friend PlayId114525. Plays everyday like me J24LM.


----------



## AuntieMeme

I'm so sad the game is going away! It's one of my favorite Facebook games ever. I'm so glad the app will still be around. They can't discontinue that, can they?

I feel dumb for asking, but how do I find out my user ID, to share? I've just used Facebook connect in the past, to connect to friends.

Editing: I found it! But my player ID is a long string of letters and numbers--so long it is being cut off--but when I go to change it, the game just endlessly locks up. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## DummbGiRL

Now that I've officially disconnected the app from Facebook, I feel like I get a lot more Messages and I LOVE IT!  I love helping people and being helped - I'm almost up to Snow White and unlocking things there I hear take forever and a day, so it will be nice to have all of you to help me Speed Up My Craft!  

PlayID:  robinmalue



P.S.  I haven't seen anything about an 8/24 end date for all apps - and that scares me.  I already got myself to get over the ending of FB on 8/20 (I played up until noon PST when it was finally disconnected)


----------



## tailspin301

Your user ID is in the bottom left corner in the settings , to change it , do this in the invite section under Game Center happy playing add me


----------



## IwannaseeMickey

The last 2 days it immediately crashes and won't let me play! It usually freezes or crashes here and there, but now it loads, let's me accept any friend requests, and then crashes. Fix it!


----------



## dexter14

Can any one add me? I am in need of sunshine ink. My game id is dexter1468 and on Game Center, my id is Miss. Gaga


----------



## Faithnhope77

Hi everyone, so I have read through this thread, and I contacted support last week about the glitch for the Aurora Borealis ink/ land in the Frozen kingdom.  How long did it take to get a response, for those of you who had this problem? 

I'm afraid to reinstall the game now that FB is gone as I don't want to lose my game progress.

Ps anyone may add me. My id is: 6202791. I am waiting to change it until after I resolve this thing with support.  Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Terkina

Is there any way to play this on a computer (not mobile or tablet) now that the facebook app is gone?


----------



## Faithnhope77

Princessmom55350 said:


> I contacted tech support about that ink, they completed the spot for me so I can actually earn the ink now playing frozen over. Ugh. So Frozen Over is actually where you can earn it.



How long did it take for support to get back to you? I've been waiting three days plus the weekend so it feels like forever that I've been stuck.


----------



## nettajean

Faithnhope77 said:


> How long did it take for support to get back to you? I've been waiting three days plus the weekend so it feels like forever that I've been stuck.



I just bought the ink since it only cost a few gems.  With so many new friends, I'm able to play the Inkspire scenes quickly and get more gems. 

Player ID - nettajean


----------



## Renee155

So I'm sort of new to the whole in game friend thing but I could really use some help completing this game. Would anyone be kind enough to friend me and send me a ton of gift ink regularly? I never have enough supply to make my own and as I said I'm new to in game friends so I don't currently have the privilege of anyone sending me lovely gifts. Any help would be welcome and I will assist you in any way I can by sending presents as well! Thank you all so much and have a magical day!

My game ID is: Renee155


----------



## Faithnhope77

Tech support did get back to me.  It took them about 4 business days, so it felt like forever to me, but I am sure they have a lot going on with the fb sunset and all. Anyway off I go to play some DHW!


----------



## MedeeaDaria

I love this game. Please add me my PlayId is MedeeaDaria.


----------



## Joysclind

User id is joysclind

I try to play daily


----------



## ajr818

Play daily and love sending and receiving gifts! Please add me  Player and Game Center ID: ajr818


----------



## ofely

my Play Id7152875
I play few times per day...


----------



## runprincess9686

First, I want to say thanks to everyone who has added me! 

Second, I feel pretty out of the loop as far as the Facebook dropping DHW news.. I havent been on Facebook for a month now, so I missed any announcements. Are they still going to put the app through updates? My game is due for an update, but after reading the reviews and such on how it freezes, I've chose not to update it. But now, of course, I'm on the elusive Frozen World and completely stuck. 

I do keep crafting some things, and completing some scenes I haven't gotten 5 stars on, hoping that the app would fix itself. It's just frustrating to sign on a couple of times a day and not be able to move forward.

Now when I go into the application to check the updates, it says something about the Limited Time scenes (including Sleeping Beauty, which has me under the impression of where you can find this stupid Aurora Borealis Ink. 

Will it ever fix itself so I can actually finish this out?


----------



## rainydayreader

Please add me. I play often. usually every day 
rainydayreader
thanks!


----------



## Princess_Meghan <3

Feel free to add me. My username is Meghanlee5. I play daily.


----------



## briannamay84

how do I add or invite friends, I tried multiple times and no one shows up??


----------



## BrittaJ

Anyone else having trouble with their ask button. For me it just isn't there. I'm stuck because I need gift ink. Play I'd is: BrittaJ


----------



## Ailire

My player Id is Ailire. I play every day multiple times a day. Also in desperate need to gift ink!


----------



## tailspin301

briannamay84 said:


> how do I add or invite friends, I tried multiple times and no one shows up??


.  In the message center there is the invite go there choose Game Center  there you can put in other players id's it will confirm invite was sent   Hope this helps


----------



## kellie88

How do you send xp points on disney hidden games? And also I've been playing the snowman scene trying to get the clue for over three weeks and still won't come up any clue how to get it to show up she keep playing it everything else is cratered just trying to bring back the light to beauty and the beast so I'm stuck til I find Maurice's tool box 
You can add me please I play several times a day. Kellie62


----------



## Sjl927

I play almost every day and need the gift ink. Thanks in advance. My ID is sjl0927.


----------



## kellie88

kellie88 said:


> How do you send xp points on disney hidden games? And also I've been playing the snowman scene trying to get the clue for over three weeks and still won't come up any clue how to get it to show up i  keep playing it everything else is crafted just trying to bring back the light to beauty and the beast so I'm stuck til I find Maurice's tool box You can add me please I play several times a day. Kellie62


Wow not a good speller early in the morning.


----------



## loriandmatt

so if I am not on social media (facebook) can I only advance so far in this game?   I am at the end of Aladdin and can't unlock little mermaid without gift ink.    there were may other items along the way that I couldn't finish because of the need for gift ink, but I was always able to skip them and advance thru the level enough to unlock the next world.


----------



## lnb0717

Feel Free to add me lnb0717

I am not on FB so the only way I can keep playing is to add some friends! 

Anyone else have issues with actually "collecting" the gift ink on the reward day? I have only been able to get the gift ink from my ONLY friend... so I'm moving pretty slow.


----------



## c45513

Add me 

c45513


----------



## fireofmarajade

Add me! Fireofmarajade 

Also add tbach0758


----------



## Bthompson42

I play daily, and need gift ink! Add bthompson pls!


----------



## fireofmarajade

Omg ios8 just made the app not load! pleeeeeaaaaase make an update


----------



## toffifee

I play daily and I need gift ink. Please add me *toffifee* =)


----------



## geech4

kellie88 said:


> How do you send xp points on disney hidden games? And also I've been playing the snowman scene trying to get the clue for over three weeks and still won't come up any clue how to get it to show up she keep playing it everything else is cratered just trying to bring back the light to beauty and the beast so I'm stuck til I find Maurice's tool box You can add me please I play several times a day. Kellie62



I had the same problem. I had to contact the support people. They were able to fix the issue and I was on my way again


----------



## geech4

I updated my iOS devices to iOS 8 and now game won't open. Anybody else having this problem? I'm afraid that they didn't update the game to work with iOS 8.


----------



## eXo

Hello folks.

I've been really enjoying the game after discovering it about 2 weeks ago.  However it seems there are never any events in the theatre, and I have dobuts as to if the "achievements" section is ever coming.  Which is too bad since improvements in ink world seem dependent on those things.

Does anyone know if the game is still in any sort of development?  I ask because of the facebook version of the game being **** down and the team stating they were moving on to a Marvel alliance game (presumably with the exact same framework).

With the number of folks who are loosing access to the game via IOS 8, I'd hate to find out the game is no longer supported.

Anyways, yesterday i wrapped up Beauty and the Beast.  I had an odd sense of completionism that forced me to craft every thing possible in that world before moving on to Tangled.

I initially found the board a week or so ago when in need of gift ink, and I have found about 6 people that seem to play every day and have been great about sending gifts back and forth.  So i thought I'd drop in and post my name as well as I would like to have even more people on the friends list.

I'm fairly active on the game (it's the only way to get anywhere honestly).  My ID is exoscoriae

look forward to seeing you in the game =)


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Love this game too! I also am trying to get some friends!!

I am going through all (current) 15 pages of this thread and adding you all in either my Game Center or the Game itself.

Here are my usernames:

Game Center: Mermaidista
Hidden Worlds Game: TiaDalma

Please add me too!


----------



## darlenesmommy

geech4 said:


> I updated my iOS devices to iOS 8 and now game won't open. Anybody else having this problem? I'm afraid that they didn't update the game to work with iOS 8.




I got the new iPhone 6 today. I can not open the game right now.


----------



## kbuck

I need friends also 
Kriste Durnin buck I login with Facebook so I'm guessing that is my user id.


----------



## kbuck

Found Id it is kristebuck.


----------



## redoctober25

darlenesmommy said:


> I got the new iPhone 6 today. I can not open the game right now.


  according to Playdom, it's a known issue that they are working on...  Hopefully it will be fixed soon as I am almost done with Frozen.


----------



## kellie88

fireofmarajade said:


> Omg ios8 just made the app not load! pleeeeeaaaaase make an update



I am having the same problem it's driving me crazy. I'm hoping they come up with a fix soon


----------



## Shirls

Is anyone else having. Trouble opening hidden worlds? I keep getting the error message no internet connection.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Shirls said:


> Is anyone else having. Trouble opening hidden worlds? I keep getting the error message no internet connection.



I'm getting that same error message.


----------



## krnelson65

Shirls said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having. Trouble opening hidden worlds? I keep getting the error message no internet connection.



I can't open it either, nothing has changed on my end.  :-(


----------



## darlenesmommy

redoctober25 said:


> according to Playdom, it's a known issue that they are working on...  Hopefully it will be fixed soon as I am almost done with Frozen.



hopfully it's fixed soon!


----------



## blhs75

The PlaydomForums website posted this notice on Friday in the Hidden Worlds forum:

09-19-2014, 05:21 PM #1  

Upcoming Server Maintenance 

Disney Hidden Worlds will undergo server maintenance and be unavailable starting at 12:01 AM Pacific Time Monday, 9/22 and lasting through 12 PM Pacific Time Tuesday, 9/23. During this time all requests, gifting, and staffing will be unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and appreciate your patience. 

I hope they fix some of the bugs in the program, too.


----------



## kellie88

Shirls said:


> Is anyone else having. Trouble opening hidden worlds? I keep getting the error message no internet connection.


  yes I am too


----------



## briannamay84

yes I am too, I heard they are working on it over the weekend but ti shouldn't of taken this long?


----------



## kellie88

geech4 said:


> I had the same problem. I had to contact the support people. They were able to fix the issue and I was on my way again


Thanks now if I can just get back on the game still not up and running for my new update


----------



## kellie88

geech4 said:


> I updated my iOS devices to iOS 8 and now game won't open. Anybody else having this problem? I'm afraid that they didn't update the game to work with iOS 8.


Yes still having problems with it I thought it would be fixed by now


----------



## tailspin301

I think I'm starting to go through withdrawal without the game


----------



## Princess_Nikki

tailspin301 said:


> I think I'm starting to go through withdrawal without the game


----------



## Princess_Nikki

geech4 said:


> I updated my iOS devices to iOS 8 and now game won't open. Anybody else having this problem? I'm afraid that they didn't update the game to work with iOS 8.



Yep, I am having this problem too. I'm about to beat my iPad with a stick. I loathe when updates happen and then the update can't get along with previous apps. I'm feeling sick that I did the update now. I should have waited!!!!


----------



## potter816

kathleena said:


> My ID is nkathleena.   If anyone wants to FB friend, send me a PM and we can exchange names.


hey, i'm playing too ... my fb account is isabella edwards ... plz add me ...


----------



## Mayce712

I'm a daily player 
I've been adding others from this thread.

My Hidden Worlds ID is : Mayce712

Thanks!


----------



## Shirls

Add me Playdom  I'd 3589490


----------



## emma104

hi everyone! I'm new to disboards and also Hidden Worlds but really enjoying both so far 

Hidden Worlds ID is *rawl104*
I'm playing daily!


----------



## Mayce712

Anyone still having issues? I just updated my phone thinking it would be patched and fixed, but now the dreaded "one moment" screen


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Mayce712 said:


> Anyone still having issues? I just updated my phone thinking it would be patched and fixed, but now the dreaded "one moment" screen



Yes, I cannot open the game from my iPad that I just foolishly updated. I'm NOT updating my iPhone until they fix it!


----------



## blhs75

Please add me as a friend.  My playID is 785260 and my sister's is 18073681.  We both play daily.


----------



## disneymagic939

Please add me. My player id is: Disneymagic939


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I am playing too...I just found this thread...

My id: aimburger28


----------



## Gymgirl105

For some reason I cannt add anyone. It always says, "Invite Failed" But feel free to add me! I never have anyone to send anything too, and getting gift ink sucks!  My ID: Gymgirl105
Thanks!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Is anyone having issues playing this morning?  I did the IOS 8 update last night and now I can't play this morning.


----------



## redoctober25

1Grumpy9 said:


> Is anyone having issues playing this morning?  I did the IOS 8 update last night and now I can't play this morning.


  they are having issues with ios8...  Claims to be fixed soon but I've not played in about a month now.


----------



## poetik

!


----------



## poetik

I sent a request. I need sunshine ink and will send back ink too.


----------



## blhs75

What is your Play ID?


----------



## disvaclub92

I will give a mindless game a try.  Sometimes they are very relaxing. lol


----------



## elocin28

How do you send xp to friends?


----------



## blhs75

I never have figured that out.  I think it is the thank you gift for the specialty inks (gift, and sunshine) and brush bristles.  Unfortunately, after that I think you just keep giving it back and forth when you say thank you for the thank you gift.


----------



## JJMinMN

I love this game   Please add me, my game center id is game32093


----------



## Kxreyn01

Need  gift ink add me kxreyn01


----------



## sbgornick801

My HW ID is:  sbgornick801

Add me! I play daily!


----------



## Shirls

Is anyone having trouble connecting today. Keep getting error message that there is no internet connection. I'm still using iOS 7 .


----------



## Shirls

Able to  open but all my friends are gone add me  player I'd  3589490


----------



## blhs75

Same thing happened to me. Please add my sister and me again, 785260 and 18073681.


----------



## mrsgryphon

Just found this game a couple of weeks ago and I'm hooked.  I've added some of you already, but I'd love more friends.  My id is *mrsgryphon*.


----------



## Ilovemy2princesses

I need friends please add me my id is 18008365
I play daily, send gifts daily and accept all requests.


----------



## Orjuwan

Are any of the iOS 8 players haven't problems loading the game? Any idea when will they fix this problem. I can't find any news about it online.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Orjuwan said:


> Are any of the iOS 8 players haven't problems loading the game? Any idea when will they fix this problem. I can't find any news about it online.



I am still having problems with loading.  From what I have searched, they are going to "hopefully" fix the problem when they do a server upgrade.


----------



## redoctober25

1Grumpy9 said:


> I am still having problems with loading.  From what I have searched, they are going to "hopefully" fix the problem when they do a server upgrade.



They also been saying that since the upgrade.  Fingers, eyes, toes, etc.. Crossed though.  Maybe soon?


----------



## Ilovemy2princesses

Does anyone know what comes after frozen? I am almost done and curious if others go dark or more worlds are added?


----------



## PoohsFan1

Ilovemy2princesses said:


> Does anyone know what comes after frozen? I am almost done and curious if others go dark or more worlds are added?



I'm completely finished and have yet to see a new world created.  I do still give out hope and check every other day (yes I am still obsessed ) but unfortunately nothing happens.  I don't even get the little side games (the ones that last a few days) either.   I am hoping another world is created soon because like I said before, I am obsessed and would love to play some more....we'll see though.


----------



## pudinhd

Oh, my gosh!!  I just found this thread!

I love this game and made my husband join to be my friend!  

I am going to read the thread before asking any questions...

In the meantime, if anyone needs more friends, please add us!

me - PlayID is 20439121
husband - PlayID is whosey

Thanks!!


----------



## Beckerella

Another daily player here, looking for friends. Play ID is Beckerella


----------



## pudinhd

Happy Tuesday!!  Just wondering if anyone has any tips for getting the character-themed inks on a level.    I am only in Tangled, but seem to be having a difficult time.  Thanks!!!

I wanted to clarify that I know you want to find the items asap on a level.  I have noticed that sometimes when you click on an item an ink will "fly" toward the right.  I am just wondering if anyone has discovered any secrets for getting the character-themed inks.  For example, my husband thinks it has something to do with selecting the third item once a level starts.

I hope this makes sense...


----------



## EAW

Daily player!  Please add me 
PlayID19258737


----------



## pudinhd

Does anyone else have an issue with Friends appearing and disappearing?


----------



## krnelson65

I send out gifts every day to all my friends on the game.  For the last week, I have gotten nothing.  My friends all show up and I assume they are receiving what I am sending, but I am getting nothing in return.  I am assuming it is a glitch in the game, just wondering if the same thing is happening to others.


----------



## Beckerella

My friends are all gone and it will allow me to send invitations but no new friends are showing either. Any body hear any resolution on this?


----------



## pudinhd

Beckerella said:


> My friends are all gone and it will allow me to send invitations but no new friends are showing either. Any body hear any resolution on this?



My husband and I are having this same issue.  Sometimes friends come back after I close the app, but not today...  

me - PlayID is 20439121
husband - PlayID is whosey


----------



## Marwood819

My friends also have disappeared. And now it says I have no internet connection even though I do. I contacted playroom support but the say they no longer do support. Stuck

If you can add me and if I ever get to play again I will send goodies. 

Marwood819


----------



## redoctober25

I have a sinking feeling that this game is being left by the wayside by the developers and we won't see much in new content or support from here on out.  With all the issues they are having with iOS 8 and also dropping the game from facebook, my gut says it won't last much longer.  I myself have not been able to play since mid August.


----------



## pudinhd

Marwood819 said:


> My friends also have disappeared. And now it says I have no internet connection even though I do. I contacted playroom support but the say they no longer do support. Stuck
> 
> If you can add me and if I ever get to play again I will send goodies.
> 
> Marwood819



Our apps are telling us "no internet connection" also.  I submitted a support ticket about the friends issue, but I haven't heard back yet.  How long did it take for them to tell you they no longer do support?



redoctober25 said:


> I have a sinking feeling that this game is being left by the wayside by the developers and we won't see much in new content or support from here on out.  With all the issues they are having with iOS 8 and also dropping the game from facebook, my gut says it won't last much longer.  I myself have not been able to play since mid August.



This would make me so sad!  I finally found a game I really like and haven't been able to find anything similar!


----------



## Beckerella

Boo! I've really been enjoying this game. Now it won't let me connect at all. I'm getting the same error message about internet connection.


----------



## pudinhd

Good news!!!  I have been periodically trying to open the app all day and it finally opened!!!!    It takes a long time to load, but at least the internet error seems to have gone away.  I also have friends again, so hopefully everything is fixed!


----------



## Beckerella

Looks like I'm back up and running as well


----------



## krnelson65

I'm back up & running as well!


----------



## tiggeragec

Please add me.  I need more friends.   I am Divingjulie.


----------



## Mizandi

I need more friends... please add me. Username is 2Domino


----------



## Lskenn

I have iPad air just bought last week and iPhone 4 s not updated to iOS 8... I see that there are several people that state they cannot open the game with iOS 8.   Mine just keeps saying one moment.   Does anyone know or has anyone heard when this might be fixed.   I play the game on my phone but it is frustrating because the screen is so small


----------



## onespunkyrdhead

I am on multiple times daily. Add me as a friend, my player ID is: PlayId19518


----------



## MarkNCarmelo

Hi

My son lost all his progress and friends in this game when we were forced to reset the tablet.  Unfortunately Disney has been of zero help and were unable to restore the account.

Please add PlayId20751311

Thanks!


----------



## tailspin301

I also haven't been able to play since August wish they would fix it but have started playing midnight castle not bad but not the same


----------



## bobfish

I can't seem to get to add any new friends  please add me

bailey08

I'll send you stuff!!


----------



## Terkina

Please add me: ID PlayId11128962


----------



## pudinhd

I just started Frozen and am now stuck on the Aurora Borealis ink.  I see the posts about others being stuck on that, too, but I didn't find any posts about how it was resolved.  I would appreciate any help you can give me.  Thank you very much!


----------



## Parkiebrown

Please add me - Player ID:  Parkie


----------



## pudinhd

I broke down and bought the 2 Aurora Borealis inks that I needed to continue Frozen...

However, I am now stuck again.  Elsa did not completely load, I have nothing to craft, and I have no quests to complete.  Not sure what is supposed to happen next.


----------



## GILL635

Hi Guys

I downloaded this onto my iPhone 5 a few days ago, but it won't work

The app launches fine and loads up, but then does literally nothing. 

I'm hoping you can help me with what it could be or what I need to do?

I've only known about this from you guys and I really want to play it

X


----------



## Princess_Nikki

GILL635 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I downloaded this onto my iPhone 5 a few days ago, but it won't work
> 
> The app launches fine and loads up, but then does literally nothing.
> 
> I'm hoping you can help me with what it could be or what I need to do?
> 
> I've only known about this from you guys and I really want to play it
> 
> X




Well, the problem is this game will not work with any of the newer Apple updates...like iPhone 5 or later. I made the TRAGIC mistake of updating my iPhone 4 and iPad 2 with the newest update and now this game will not load. It's devastating. LOL. Seriously!! I've been waiting since JULY of 2014 for them to create and update for Hidden Worlds. I've already emailed them and called customer service. They are fully aware of the issue but have still not updated the game. They totally need to.

So, FYI, to my many friends on there...I'll be back as soon as the crazy update actually happens!!


----------



## butrfliez333

pudinhd said:


> Our apps are telling us "no internet connection" also.  I submitted a support ticket about the friends issue, but I haven't heard back yet.  How long did it take for them to tell you they no longer do support?
> 
> 
> 
> This would make me so sad!  I finally found a game I really like and haven't been able to find anything similar!



I have not been able to get on my game for a couple days because it says I have no Internet connection. That is most certainly not the case because I can do other things on my tablet. Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## disneyfanatic84

Any news on if it will ever be back up


----------



## baifrate

Broke my phone have to restart need friends. Daily player please add me.
Playid20822110


----------



## eXo

Seems like they pulled the game's servers down and it is no longer playable.  :/


----------

